# صاحب مشروع وارجوا افادتي



## MAZAGE (21 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اخواني المهندسين انا صاحب مغسلة مفارش وزل واحب دايم التميز بالمعطرات 

الخاصة بمفارش النوم وانتم عارفين جالون المعطر يعادل مبلغ 85 :80:ريال 

اريد تركيبه ممتازة :7:معطرة بالياسين 

واكون من الشاكرين 

بصراحة اعجبت من المنتدي ومافيه من ميزات لاكن الشروح المطروحة صعبة شوي 

واريد شرح وافي وكافي تحياتي 
*​


----------

